# Browser mit Kommandofenster



## mr b (10. August 2004)

heyho,
ich hoffe das ich hier in der richtigen Kategorie bin und man mit weiterhelfen kann: Ich suche einen Webbrowser für Windows, der mir die Kommandos, welche er an den Server sendet anzeigt und auch am besten noch die Replys, welche er vom Server erhält. Dh. ein Webbrowser, der wie FlashGET (Download-Manager) die Kommandos anzeigt. Beispiel aus FlashGET:
------------------------------------
Tue Aug 10 17:02:18 2004 Verbinde http://www.shedz.com:80
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Verbinde http://www.shedz.com [IP=195.224.113.242:80]
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Verbunden.
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 GET /winace/wace22.exe HTTP/1.1
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 HOST: http://www.shedz.com
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 ACCEPT: */*
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Referer: http://www.shedz.com/winace
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.00; Windows 98)
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Pragma: no-cache
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Cache-Control: no-cache
Tue Aug 10 17:02:19 2004 Connection: close
------------------------------------
Leider ist FlashGET nur ein Download-Manager und damit kann man ja bekanntlich schlecht surfen) Ich breuchte also einen Webbroser, welcher diese Funktion von FlashGET beinhaltet. Er kann die Kommandos auch seperat oder später anzeigen. Wichtig ist nur, das dieser Browser sie irgendwo anzeigt. Gibt es sowas in der Art? Wenn ja, wüsstet ihr wo?! Bin dankbar für jegliche eurer Antworten

       greets  b


----------



## Ben Ben (11. August 2004)

Browser kenn ich jetzt keinen der das so macht, wenn du es aber nur für Einzelfälle brauchst würde ich einfach einen Packetsniffer ala Ethereal nehmen und einfach die gewünschten Pakete / Datenströme rausfiltern.


----------

